# the only One who 'is'



## Nunty

This translation is just getting harder and harder. The sentence I am trying to translate is this:

*Is God the only One who “is”?*

I am translating a religious reference book in the form of questions and answers. This question appears toward the beginning of the chapter discussing the One God. The key part of the answer is:

*God is “He who is” without origin and without end.*

The biblical אהיה אשר אהיה figures into the answer, too, of course.

I am more than open to ideas on how to translate _the One who 'is'_ and _He who is_.

Thanks for your assistance and ideas on how to translate "is" as an intransitve verb or adjective or whatever it is in that sentence! I've thought about ישנו but it just seems wrong. Too limiting.

Help?


PS  All I know is that I quoted way too low a price for this project...


----------



## scriptum

Nun-Translator said:


> *Is God the only One who “is”?*
> 
> The key part of the answer is:
> 
> *God is “He who is” without origin and without end.*.


 
Hi Nun-Translator,

האם אלהים הוא היחיד אשר הווה 
אלהים הוא אשר הווה ללא התחלה וללא סוף


----------



## Nunty

scriptum said:


> Hi Nun-Translator,
> 
> האם אלהים הוא היחיד אשר הווה
> אלהים הוא אשר הווה ללא התחלה וללא סוף


Hi Scriptum!
As usual, as soon as I read your suggestions my reaction is, "Of course! I should have thought of that!"

In fact, for this whole passage I just need to go to אדון עולם for inspiration:
הוא היה והוא הווה והוא יהיה בתפארה

Many thanks.


----------



## Erán

One thing bothers me here. If it's a reference book, it is aimed to teach, and so it should be written in plain language. "Adon Olam" is a piyut which uses poetic language, and I don't think it's good inspiration for a reference book. The problem is that the present tense of היה in binyan kal is not used in spoken Hebrew. Can you use קיים instead? I'm not sure it's a good idea to try to translate this literally, maybe you should turn it around a bit. I'm afraid to suggest anything because I'm not sure I undertand the theological meaning of this sentence...


----------



## Nunty

Thanks, Eran, for raising some good points. I agree that a reference book should be in accessible language, but the original I am translating is all over the place. This is one of those times when the translator is faced with the fascinating - but inappropriate for this forum - question of how much to tinker and to what end.

I had wondered about קיים, too, but I'm afraid that it has too גשמי an implication... not sure. Still open to thoughts and ideas.

Am I allowed to mention that related threads (same book, same paragraph) are here and here?

Thanks again.


----------



## scriptum

Nun-Translator said:


> I had wondered about קיים, too, but I'm afraid that it has too גשמי an implication... not sure.


The difference between קיים and הווה is probably the same as between "to exist" and "to be". Philosophically, I do not understand it, but from a purely linguistic point of view the former is an attribute of just anything around, while the latter is an (exclusive?) attribute of God.
_The world exists. God is._
_Le monde existe. Dieu est._
העולם קיים. אלהים הווה


----------



## amikama

scriptum said:


> _The world exists. God is._
> _Le monde existe. Dieu est._
> העולם קיים. אלהים הווה



אבל אפשר גם:
העולם קיים. אלוהים ישנו.
ואולי אפילו גם:
העולם ישנו. אלוהים הווה.
לא?​ 
מעולם לא חשבתי על הנושא הזה קודם, אבל אני חושב שאפשר לסדר את המילים הבאות בסדר יורד של גשמיות: קיים > ישנו > הווה. או שזה רק אני?​ 

(הערה: אין לי שום הכשרה תאולוגית מכל סוג שהוא. גם לא הכשרה פילוסופית.)​


----------



## Nunty

amikama said:


> אבל אפשר גם:
> העולם קיים. אלוהים ישנו.
> ואולי אפילו גם:
> העולם ישנו. אלוהים הווה.
> לא?​
> מעולם לא חשבתי על הנושא הזה קודם, אבל אני חושב שאפשר לסדר את המילים הבאות בסדר יורד של גשמיות: קיים > ישנו > הווה. או שזה רק אני?​
> 
> (הערה: אין לי שום הכשרה תאולוגית מכל סוג שהוא. גם לא הכשרה פילוסופית.)​



לא זה לא רק אתה, גם אני הייתי מסדרת את המילים כך.

 נ.ב. לא נראה שהכשרתי הרבה בפילוסופיה ותאולוגיה עזרה משהו...​


----------



## scriptum

amikama said:


> מעולם לא חשבתי על הנושא הזה קודם, אבל אני חושב שאפשר לסדר את המילים הבאות בסדר יורד של גשמיות: קיים > ישנו > הווה. או שזה רק אני?​


Hmmm... I am not sure these words are really synonymous.
Well, קיים and הווה seem to mean the same thing - unless some expert here proves otherwise. But קיים and ישנו have different meanings. To the best of my understanding, הוא ישנו means not "he exists" but "he is present / he is here".


----------

